# NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

C2Motorsports is busy working on new ideas for the New Year. We would like to introduce our first installment of NEW C2Motorsports' products
*3.00" Turbo Exhaust System Components* 
*Specs:*
T304 Stainless Steel
3.00" Tubing
.065" wall thickness
Mandrel Bent for unobstructed flow
Over-axle fitment without rubbing (tested on MKIII VR6 w/H&R lowering springs, Koni shocks)
MSRP: *$199+shipping*

















































Look for the C2Motorsports FULL SS 3.00" Exhaust Systems with several applications. To be released Jan '07

*Street*
-Hi-Flow Cat
-Resonator
-Muffler
*Strip* offroad use only
-Test Pipe
-Resonator
-Muffler
*Full Race version* offroad use only
-No Cat
-No Resonator
-No Muffler

We are also working on the following applications:
-MKII
-MKIII
-MKIV
-R32
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:47 PM 12-20-2006_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:48 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

damn only $90 more expensive than the aluminized version







of Techtonics..
where were u earlier this year ?








good deal 
d


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Nice. It's about time someone made a 3" exhaust for the MK3 cars. A suggestion would be to make the exhaust with a v-band at the cat. So then you can sell cats and test pipes and people can swap them when they want.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good! I want one.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

So the $199 just get's us the mid-axle pipe?


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

We are also working on the following applications:
*-MKII*
-MKIII
-MKIV
-R32


oh please, come out with a 3" DP for a mk2 1.8t 
that would be killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_So the $199 just get's us the mid-axle pipe?

Only $50 more than the TT over-axle, and the C2 pipe is stainless. 
I call dibs on the first A2 system. Will put down a deposit next time Collier pays us a visit.










_Modified by vr6swap at 9:03 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Very nice Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats the deal on the port & polished heads that you had at Waterfest?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (tekstepvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for some SS


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_
oh please, come out with a 3" DP for a mk2 1.8t 
that would be killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I bet this one from our friends over at 42Draft Designs could work for you


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (vr6swap)*

Nice to see C2 up to their usual R(ipoff)&D(uplicate) engineering.
Could have at least put hangers on it to differentiate it from the Techtonics piece.
Did you at least offer Collin a C2 mechanics jacket for his troubles?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Nice to see C2 up to their usual R(ipoff)&D(uplicate) engineering.
Could have at least put hangers on it to differentiate it from the Techtonics piece.
Did you at least offer Collin a C2 mechanics jacket for his troubles?

So what your sayin is that C2 can't design their own 3" exhaust? What about motor mount manufacturers? Chip manufacturers? Common dude give me a break.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (VR6OOM)*

JQ is a cretin


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_JQ is a cretin 


Why is that? Cause I call a spade a spade?
While there most likely aren't any patents/copyrights on the parts that C2 copies, they are just that - copies. It would be nice if they put some effort and time into improving the parts rather than straight duplicating them.
Now sure there are only so many ways to run a 3" exhaust on a golf, but like I said they could have at least added hangers to differentiate it from the TT piece they blindly copied. Or maybe a 3 bolt flange instead of a slip fit, or how about a V-Band clamp for the ultimate in eas of installation/removal.



_Modified by J.Q. Public at 11:04 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Nice to see C2 up to their usual R(ipoff)&D(uplicate) engineering.
Could have at least put hangers on it to differentiate it from the Techtonics piece.
Did you at least offer Collin a C2 mechanics jacket for his troubles?

Techtonics doesn't offer a 3" stainless OAP, and they don't have any plans to offer one anytime soon, if ever. I called and asked. 
So yeah, I guess the fact that the C2 pipe is stainless steel differentiates it from the TT pipe. 
And by the way, research and copy is standard practice in all facets of industry, automotive aftermarket and otherwise. Sorry if you didn't get the memo.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Why is that? Cause I call a spade a spade?


No, because you're just another bandwagon jumper. Jumping on the bandwagon to hate C2 because Chris and Jeff had an idea and implemented that idea without asking your F'ing permission. 

_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
While there most likely aren't any patents/copyrights on the parts that C2 copies, they are just that - copies. It would be nice if they put some effort and time into improving the parts rather than straight duplicating them.


Examples of the parts C2 is ripping off? What, FI software that works? Yeah, go ahead and roll the dice with a chip from EIP or ATP. We'll wait for you to post the results. 
Headgasket spacers that actually seal and hold boost? Yeah, that must be a ripoff of those worthless copper peices of crap that leak coolant and oil like there ain't no tomorrow. 
Again: there is no other company offering a stainless 3" over-axle pipe. While it may be more-or-less a copy of the hard-to-get / almost-never-in-stock TT 3" OAP, it's still just that, a 3" stainless OAP. 

_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Now sure there are only so many ways to run a 3" exhaust on a golf, but like I said they could have at least added hangers to differentiate it from the TT piece they blindly copied. Or maybe a 3 bolt flange instead of a slip fit, or how about a V-Band clamp for the ultimate in eas of installation/removal.


Why couldn't you at least wait until the production exhausts are available before passing your godlike judgement on them? It very well could be that the *production* versions of the full exhausts may have those features. 




_Modified by vr6swap at 7:40 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

its an exhaust system there arent many ways to go about doing it did TT copy VW? Should C2 have run it under the axle so you can destory it? BTW looks like a nice product and I love my C2 HG


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

What do you want it to do in order to be different then the techtonics one, loop around the axle? 
cmon, there are only so many ways to make an over axle bend. Adding hangers before hand is just straight dumb, as that totally depends on what the rest of your setup is. 
On that note, it does look like the end of it is flared, which the techtonics ones are not. So there you have it! 
I have the techtonics 3" one on my mk2, and I love it, but this is a great new option being stainless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (801pete)*

any options for MKIII 16VT, turbo back side-exit? I'm killing myself fighting over paying 400 for a custom aluminized setup or biting the bullet and running a full exhaust... No cat, off road car.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_any options for MKIII 16VT, turbo back side-exit? I'm killing myself fighting over paying 400 for a custom aluminized setup or biting the bullet and running a full exhaust... No cat, off road car.









Sure, if I had your car here








Sounds like the best setup for your application is to have one custom-made to fit your application.
Out of curiousity, what platform is the 16vt installed?
chris
C2


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_Nice to see C2 up to their usual R(ipoff)&D(uplicate) engineering.
Could have at least put hangers on it to differentiate it from the Techtonics piece.

I know for a FACT, that they are NOT copies, look at the bends they are differant. Yes they will "look" similar, there is only what maybe 3/4" clearance up/down and 1-2" of room for side to side placement....
Besides I bought a TT axle x-over *it had 2 funking holes in the pipe from the metal being pushed/pulled too far.*
I tossed it and made my own.....Oh and if I were to weld a few rings around either TT's or C2's pipe they would look ~like mine........


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_
oh please, come out with a 3" DP for a mk2 1.8t 
that would be killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why......all you 1.8t people need to toss the baby turbo in the waste basket....stop with all the downpipe and exaust nonsence....it does nothing for you,,,the ko3 or ko4 is your problem...i can plug it with a half dollar....what the hell you need 3 inch for that?
My 2.0t will kill yopur 1.8t with that little turbo and all the bolt on crap in the world wont fix it.
Ok end of rant....Oh and Jeff....sure after i built my own.....you come out with one


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Why......all you 1.8t people need to toss the baby turbo in the waste basket....stop with all the downpipe and exaust nonsence....it does nothing for you,,,the ko3 or ko4 is your problem...i can plug it with a half dollar....what the hell you need 3 inch for that?
My 2.0t will kill yopur 1.8t with that little turbo and all the bolt on crap in the world wont fix it.
























...of course the TT and c2 piece are going to look similar since they are built FOR THE SAME CARS!!!!! my full custom exhaust looks like 100 other after market exhausts you can purchase. There isn't that much leeway with the over the axle piece.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_






















...of course the TT and c2 piece are going to look similar since they are built FOR THE SAME CARS!!!!! my full custom exhaust looks like 100 other after market exhausts you can purchase. There isn't that much leeway with the over the axle piece.

This is true








And as for my rant yesterday on the 1.8t's I hate to see so many people new to the scene spend a ton of money on parts that yeild little in the way of preformance gains...on an engine that has great potential.
If you install a turbo and suporting hardware that is capable of flowing to the 1.8t's head design...it comes to life in a nice way with proper power gains..per dollar spent......
Now is some nice people would package a nice turbo/manifold/down-pipe/inner-cooler/and Software and injectors to match......DO you see where this is going....****hint***Jeff-Chris***hint***...perhaps offer a stage one upgrade to use the factory innercooler in some fashion...( probably not possible ) the 1.8t folks would stop getting ripped off in the preformance dept.....The current kits are ....Well I'm not going to say....and the software is sad at best.....Ive driven 5 different BIG Turbo kits on mk4 cars.....I hate them all.....and further more.....
Ok to much Coffe.........
PS. The Chip is in the mail


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Chris / Jeff:
1.) It's January (Look for the C2Motorsports FULL SS 3.00" Exhaust Systems with several applications. To be released Jan '07)
2.) Kinetic has my money.
3.) I need an exhaust!
Any update on C2's "FULL SS 3.00" Exhaust Systems with several applications"? Like, for Mk4 VR6's. Thank's
Regard's



_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 10:27 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I could use a stainless steel overaxle piece to replace my rusted techtonics... 
*hopes for a mkiv piece*


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

whens the MKiv ones coming out?


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Why......all you 1.8t people need to toss the baby turbo in the waste basket....stop with all the downpipe and exaust nonsence....it does nothing for you,,,the ko3 or ko4 is your problem...i can plug it with a half dollar....what the hell you need 3 inch for that?
My 2.0t will kill yopur 1.8t with that little turbo and all the bolt on crap in the world wont fix it.
Ok end of rant....Oh and Jeff....sure after i built my own.....you come out with one









ok, you have assumed things and your rant towards me and all the "1.8t people" was completely pointless.







i was referring to a 3" DP for a non-stock turbo such as a t3/t4 which is what i plan to use


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (PhilR)*

Tried to send you guys mail on your homepage, but no answer.
I want to order 2x 3"Over-axle tubes from you Chris.
Its gonna be fit to a mk3 VR6 and a 89 Jetta VR6.
Send me an email on it. [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Tried to send you guys mail on your homepage, but no answer.
I want to order 2x 3"Over-axle tubes from you Chris.
Its gonna be fit to a mk3 VR6 and a 89 Jetta VR6.
Send me an email on it. [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AH, you sent the web inquiry at 7:03 am this morning








We got it when we got in and checked email.......sent response to you via email assuring you that the OAP is available, and we can ship to Norway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chris
C2


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Got it. Thanx Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*

Since your mail is dead, I take it there.
Some questions, while I still have your attention:
Im about to buy a Kinetic stage 3 kit. And I need
exhaust. You have something to fit my 3" Kinetic DP?
Like a cat replacement/straigth 3" pipe?
And one more thing.
You have any idea how the C2 42# chip that comes with
the kit will work on my Euro obd2 car?
Ive been told it will run in loop, but I can still
have the o2 censor connected because the chip will
ignore it?
My ECU codes are: 
> > Bosch: 0261 203 968/969
> > VW: 74 021 906256
> > Its a 1996 Golf VR6 obd2.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*

u need to update your webpage or take it down


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (nypassat16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nypassat16v* »_u need to update your webpage or take it down

NEW website with eCommerce coming in Feb. '07
C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Since your mail is dead, I take it there.
Some questions, while I still have your attention:
Im about to buy a Kinetic stage 3 kit. And I need
exhaust. You have something to fit my 3" Kinetic DP?
Like a cat replacement/straigth 3" pipe?
And one more thing.
You have any idea how the C2 42# chip that comes with
the kit will work on my Euro obd2 car?
Ive been told it will run in loop, but I can still
have the o2 censor connected because the chip will
ignore it?
My ECU codes are: 
> > Bosch: 0261 203 968/969
> > VW: 74 021 906256
> > Its a 1996 Golf VR6 obd2.


Forwarded to Jeff for Technical Answers








C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_?
And one more thing.
You have any idea how the C2 42# chip that comes with
the kit will work on my Euro obd2 car?
Ive been told it will run in loop, but I can still
have the o2 censor connected because the chip will
ignore it?
My ECU codes are: 
> > Bosch: 0261 203 968/969
> > VW: 74 021 906256
> > Its a 1996 Golf VR6 obd2.


We are looking into what it would take to make euro
obd2 vr6 software. Stay tuned for updates

Jeff
C2


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

2.0 DBW software almost done


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_2.0 DBW software almost done









AEG Drive By Cable is available, working on DBW
C2


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
working on DBW
C2
got any time estimate? if you need a guinea pig I'M WILLIN!! haha!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_got any time estimate? if you need a guinea pig I'M WILLIN!! haha!

Bring us your car...and you can be the first
chris
c2


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Bring us your car...and you can be the first
chris
c2
i figured the issue was ya'll didnt have a car to test on!


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

im very interested...
any more pics of the entire thing layed out?
also how soon will this be available?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (MINT GTI)*

got one of these should be going on tomm.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_got one of these should be going on tomm.

snap some pix... plz.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

since I moved to Denver I am going to need to start passing emissions eventually, If you guys come out with a MKIV VR6 3" SS + Resonator + High Flow Cat w/Dual Tip I would be all over it.. 
Actually I would kill for a pre-fab 3" exhaust with dual outlet like the .:R32 *hint*


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (dreadlocks)*

got it all fitted forgot the camera. felt great cutting a $200 pipe in half to put a v band in. had to trim alot off the back to make a small muffler fit. the biggest suck was the pipe was flared on the one end way too much and was not even close to sliding over 3" pipe.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (bonesaw)*

For the third time. Can I get some paying info, so you can send 2x 3"oap to Norway? Send me an Email.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_ For the third time. Can I get some paying info, so you can send 2x 3"oap to Norway? Send me an Email.


Can you call us: 001.502.895.3660
Chris
C2


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

3 minutes in the phone with Chris, and everything is in order. Thanx


----------



## vwedgar98 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Norwegian-VR6)*

chris you guys should offer FMIC kits with pre bent piping for SC cars. please! lol just dont make one that requires an SR manifold








Also yes please update pricing and info on your site. 
another ?....i have a neuspeed exhaust on my 95 SC vr. i have the cat on it, i was wondering how can i get better flow without turning on the CEL's? i wanted something louder


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

chris are you EVER going to have your quick flow on sale


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

how bout some mkII 3" OAP?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_chris are you EVER going to have your quick flow on sale

On sale...or FOR sale








Should be available next week...which version would you like?
chris
C2

_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_how bout some mkII 3" OAP?

How about you get our MKIII OAP and see how it fits







I bet it fits just fine.
C2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

i put mine on a mk2.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

i


C2Motorsports said:


> On sale...or FOR sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Plow VW (Dec 17, 2006)

How much is the mkIII exhaust systems gonna start at?


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_im very interested...
any more pics of the entire thing layed out?
also how soon will this be available?


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (MINT GTI)*

do you have anything for the MKIV


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (Volkswagen2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen2NR* »_do you have anything for the MKIV

MKIV Full SS exhaust will be completed end of this month (proto-type); we hope to offer Full Production MKIV SS exhaust system Mid-March.
C2


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_MKIV Full SS exhaust will be completed end of this month (proto-type); we hope to offer Full Production MKIV SS exhaust system Mid-March.
C2

Hey Chris,
do you plan on MK3 version? 
-m


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

What's the status on the MKIII full 3" SS downpipe back kits? It was posted that they would be released in January. Are they available? Prices?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Hey Chris,
do you plan on MK3 version? 
-m









Hope so


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

I heard Volkswagen made a car called the Corrado?? Maybe C2 could recognize that they still exist and make some products for them







..
DP, Exhaust whatever.. make it and we will buy it.. Oh and is it asking too much to have C2 make a turbo chip for PRE-'95 OBD1 coilpack cars? i.e. corrado's.. *that other* tuning company even has a picture of a corrado on their turbo kit page.. I'd never buy from them though.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
DP, Exhaust whatever.. make it and we will buy it.. Oh and is it asking too much to have C2 make a turbo chip for PRE-'95 OBD1 coilpack cars? i.e. corrado's.. *that other* tuning company even has a picture of a corrado on their turbo kit page.. I'd never buy from them though.


We have had software for your application for awhile now, please refer to the list below.....

*Applications:*
ABA OBDI 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
ABA OBDII 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
ABA OBDII 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
AEG OBDII DBC 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
VR6 OBDI EA/BM coded ECU 36# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Corrado Coilpack 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 42# inj. must use 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDII 30# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDII 42# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 36# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 42# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 6:37 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We have had software for your application for awhile now, please refer to the list below.....
*Applications:*
ABA OBDI 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
ABA OBDII 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
ABA OBDII 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
AEG OBDII DBC 42# inj. uses VR6 MAF housing
VR6 OBDI EA/BM coded ECU 36# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Corrado Coilpack 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 30# inj. uses stock MAF housing
VR6 OBDI Distributor 42# inj. must use 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDII 30# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 OBDII 42# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 36# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
VR6 MKIV 12v VR6 42# inj. uses C2 95mm MAF housing
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 6:37 PM 2-22-2007_

So your telling me I can run 42# injectors with an older style MAF (the one that doesn't separate)? I was under the impression I need a '95 ECU and MAF.. This is awesome if I don't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On second thought it looks like that won't work either. It looks like the only option for me is to run the 30# inj. setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Unless, I swapped to a '95 ECU and even then I don't see a 42# setup. Please elaborate on this.. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see 42# inj setup for OBD1 dizzies but not coilpack wtf? Should I just convert my car BACK to Dizz instead of trying to convert it to a '95 ECU/MAF?



_Modified by actionVR6 at 9:39 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
So your telling me I can run 42# injectors with an older style MAF (the one that doesn't separate)? I was under the impression I need a '95 ECU and MAF.. This is awesome if I don't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On second thought it looks like that won't work either. It looks like the only option for me is to run the 30# inj. setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Unless, I swapped to a '95 ECU and even then I don't see a 42# setup. Please elaborate on this.. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see 42# inj setup for OBD1 dizzies but not coilpack wtf? Should I just convert my car BACK to Dizz instead of trying to convert it to a '95 ECU/MAF?
_Modified by actionVR6 at 9:39 PM 2-22-2007_

confused.. bump


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
confused.. bump

I would just call them and find out.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
So your telling me I can run 42# injectors with an older style MAF (the one that doesn't separate)? I was under the impression I need a '95 ECU and MAF.. This is awesome if I don't http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On second thought it looks like that won't work either. It looks like the only option for me is to run the 30# inj. setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Unless, I swapped to a '95 ECU and even then I don't see a 42# setup. Please elaborate on this.. thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see 42# inj setup for OBD1 dizzies but not coilpack wtf? Should I just convert my car BACK to Dizz instead of trying to convert it to a '95 ECU/MAF?











Full Story Found Here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3060116


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_









Full Story Found Here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3060116

That answered *none* of my questions.. It's my understanding that mikemcnair has a dizzy motor. That's a setup for corrado's that you _appear_ to support fully. I however have a coilpack corrado. Also I *think* the MAF setup he has was a custom job done by 'nothingleavesstock'.. his thread doesn't go into any detail about any of this.. I'm hoping you might.
per my *original post*: Do you offer a 42# and 36# setup for pre'95 OBD1 cars? If not what should I do with my corrado? Convert it back to dizzie? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .. Convert to '95 OBD1? Convert to OBD2? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and supposing I convert it to '95 OBD1 (fairly easy/cost effective)
Do you offer a 42# setup for '95 OBD1 *coilpack* cars?
The general consensus amongst corrado and early OBD1 VR6 owners is to just give up and go stand alone..








I _could_ send mikemcnair a PM to get some info on the C2 software setup.. but its my understanding he doesn't work for C2.. I'd much rather get my info from the source. 



_Modified by actionVR6 at 8:07 AM 2-23-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*

ok, for starters, what is the code on your ECU? ie 258 BJ, etc. 
second, i am totally against standalone for one reason: my C2 car ALWAYS STARTS!!! (flame suit on) 

as for the options, yeah you have to clear that up with C2. but i can tell you a few things.....
C2 30# software, on a DIZZY car will allow you to run 15 psi *IF YOU HAVE ENOUGH METHANOL TO AID THE INJECTORS*
however, on the coil cars jeff told me the MAF stops reading effectively at ~8-9 psi. 
as for the 4" MAF, yes Josh made it, and he is a wizard!!! send him your 3", and he will send it back to you within a day. his # and all is in my sig. 
hit me up if you have other questions. i hope some of this helps...


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (mikemcnair)*

Thanks for the info Mike! C2 should cut you a check








..I'm not sure on the ECU in there now but I was going to swap it with a "EA/BM" from a '95 with a '95 MAF and harness. But, according to C2's list that setup maxes out @ 36# inj's.. looks like a dizzy swap or OBD2 upgrade is in order
















Oh and 15lbs non intercooled _seems_ nuts.. but from what I've seen meth injection is very effective.. would just suck if the pump failed. How long did you run non intercooled w/ meth injection?
*c2 please respond to the post on page 2* thanks!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
Oh and 15lbs non intercooled _seems_ nuts.. but from what I've seen meth injection is very effective.. would just suck if the pump failed. How long did you run non intercooled w/ meth injection?
! 


i ran it for about 1200 miles with great success. infact, it saved my motor when the WG vac line came off at full tilt!!! meth sprayed it's little heart out, and saved the pistons!!!!
also, not only am i an 15 psi, i am at stock compression!!! unllike 1 low deusch, however, i did my research. 
also, if the pump quit on me, my AFR's would be effed, so i would know not to beat on it. 
the car is still running, but getting torn apart for the new beast. you gotta break some eggs to make an omelette. 
also, as for the dizzy swap, i have to admit, i prefer dizzy motors. it is more "old school" and in my opinion just more reliable. i hear of busted coils all the time. when was the last time you heard of a busted dizzy cap? and when you have to replace it, what is the price of a coil vs a dizzy cap and rotor????


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

do you guys at C2 make n/a chips for ABA motronics? like for a n/a 16v 2.0L?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
Per my *original post*: Do you offer a 42# and 36# setup for pre'95 OBD1 cars? If not what should I do with my corrado? Convert it back to dizzie? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .. Convert to '95 OBD1? Convert to OBD2? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Do you offer a 42# setup for '95 OBD1 *coilpack* cars?



Current C2Motorsports VR6 software:
OBDI Dizzy Corrado: 30# stock maf 
OBDI Dizzy Corrado: 42# special MAF 
OBDI Coilpack Corrado: 30# stock maf
OBDI Golf/Jetta: 36# C2 95mm MAF housing
OBDII Golf/Jetta: 30# C2 95mm MAF
OBDII Golf/Jetta: 42# C2 95mm MAF
MkIV 12v: 36# C2 95mm MAF housing.
MkIV 12v: 42# C2 95mm MAF housing.
MkIV 12v: 60# (special) C2 95mm MAF housing.

Custom tuning is available to meet your needs if our current offerings do not.


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

how about making a 3" dp for mk4 vr6t cars?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*

Take your car to Jeff at sleepers performance and he will make you whatever chip you need, until he has a test/tune car he can't whip up a chip for your specific application. 
I am upgrading my dizzy SLC to OBD 2 for future use.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel E ... (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6* »_how about making a 3" dp for mk4 vr6t cars?

How about that.









-Jeff


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Take your car to Jeff at sleepers performance and he will make you whatever chip you need, until he has a test/tune car he can't whip up a chip for your specific application. 
I am upgrading my dizzy SLC to OBD 2 for future use.

Jeff does not work for Sleepers Performance, Jeff is part of C2Motorsports. As we do with many shops, we work closely with Sleepers Performance supporting them with both software and hardware; Pete and Jamie have done some AMAZING FI builds and C2Motorsports has been fortunate enough to also be associated with them.
If you need any custom tuning, C2Motorsports is available. Depending on the project AND the schedule, Jeff is available to tune your custom projects. If anyone would like to discuss a custom tune, and get appropriate project pricing, feel free to contact us.
chris
C2


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Does this replace everything up to the tunnel as in where the stock resonator is located back to the rear muffler?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (cant get a password)*

How much does the strip 3.0 inch exhaust run for a mk3 VR6t??


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (TheBox)*

can C2 plz clarify options here...

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Look for the C2Motorsports FULL SS 3.00" Exhaust Systems with several applications. To be released Jan '07

*Street*
-Hi-Flow Cat
-Resonator
-Muffler
*Strip* offroad use only
-Test Pipe
-Resonator
-Muffler
*Full Race version* offroad use only
-No Cat
-No Resonator
-No Muffler


The price is $199 either of these setups?
very interested... but i cant seem to get a hold of you guys..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (MINT GTI)*

199 is for just the over the axle piece. i can imagine around 500 for a complete exhaust


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Any more info on the complete exhaust systems?


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_Any more info on the complete exhaust systems?


and maybe some better pics? possibly layed out on the floor... or under car shot?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

C2 I have money just waiting on a reply have e mailed and called.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_C2 I have money just waiting on a reply have e mailed and called.

x2 (Kinetic just delivered my Stg1)


----------



## ddgolf4 (Jul 18, 2005)

do you have 3 inch ss for audi tt


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (actionVR6)*

*c2 please respond *


----------



## cousin bob (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (MINT GTI)*

I would like a response too, I have emailed and called ready to order a bunch of stuff, maybe they are busy as hell. Are there mk2 v-band 3" stainless turbo back systems out there?? Any help would be awesome!


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (cousin bob)*

They told me they are behind on production the mk3 3" will be available by the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (cant get a password)*

*UPDATE: 3.18.07*
C2Motorsports would like to apologize for the delays in the release of our MKIII Full 3.00" SS exhaust systems. We have experienced delays in manufacturing, which have resulted in the delay of the release. 
We are diligently working towards a new release date of April.
Both MKIII and the MKIV fitments.
C2Motorsports Inc.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_*UPDATE: 3.18.07*
C2Motorsports would like to apologize for the delays in the release of our MKIII Full 3.00" SS exhaust systems. We have experienced delays in manufacturing, which have resulted in the delay of the release. 
We are diligently working towards a new release date of April.
Both MKIII and the MKIV fitments.
C2Motorsports Inc.

can you elaborate whats included in the kit?
is full cat back? or downpipe back? mufflers? resonators?


----------



## cousin bob (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (MINT GTI)*

Someone has already said it's just the over axle pipe for the $199.


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

I'm confused as to what you're buying. Is it just the over-axle pipe or is it an almost complete exhaust tubing kit? Sorry if this has been answered but I don't feel like sifting through everyones petty arguments to find an answer to an on-topic question.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_*UPDATE: 3.18.07*
delays in the release of our *MKIII Full 3.00" SS exhaust systems*. 

From the sound of it, I think it's a full system they are talking about.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_*UPDATE: 3.18.07*
C2Motorsports would like to apologize for the delays in the release of our MKIII Full 3.00" SS exhaust systems. We have experienced delays in manufacturing, which have resulted in the delay of the release. 
We are diligently working towards a new release date of April.
Both MKIII and the MKIV fitments.
C2Motorsports Inc.

How about the MKII VRT system? When can we expect that to become available?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (detailer03)*

Over axle is on the first page of this thread for $199 full 3" exhaust is not available at this time as stated already by c2.None are available at this time as also stated it will be next month when production gets back on track.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (cant get a password)*

i dont get how hard this is to understand. $199 + shipping for 3" stainless over the axle. 
they will have very soon full exhaust in street or strip setups. i can imagine they will be in the $500-600 range.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (bonesaw)*

Ok... then. How much for a 3" OAP with single muffler? (I assume this is the most common, and what i'm going to order as well)


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... ([email protected])*

bump for more info on the complete system







Also checked this thread


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... (AggvGtivr6)*

Called and told the system was put on hold for the upcoming 24v turbo setup.
Was told ~$700 for the entire street setup.
~$200 for the over axle piece


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel ... ([email protected])*

Did you get any rough idea how long the hold might be for the "upcoming" 24V project? Sounds like it's going to be month's more...
C2 is value for the money and I appreciate it's mostly just Chris and Jeff, but the wait for their gear... And I'd realy prefer to send them my money for the value and their efforts.


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Any updates? I need a bigger exhaust


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (vwaddict53)*

Your best bet is to start like this and get if fabbed up using the 3"over axle pipe.


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: NEW ! C2Motorsports 3.00" Stainless Steel Mandrel Exhaust Components for FI Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Any updates?


----------

